# Photoshoot of my 350Z w/Gold Volk SF Challenge wheels, etc...



## MRJDMZ33 (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi guys I'm new on this forum from Miami, FL. and a friend of mines had told me that someone had posted up pics of my Z under this forum which was pretty cool. Well the following pics below are of a photoshoot that a good friend of mines did of my Z down here in Miami, FL. this past Sat. with his bad ass digital camera...Hope you guys like...

My 2004 Nissan 350Z (Touring Model)

Volk Racing SF Challenge Wheels in Gold (19 x 9.5 front and 19 x 10.5 rear)
Yokohama AVS Sport tires 245/35/19 and 275/30 /19
HKS Coilovers
HKS CF Titanium Single Exhaust System
Custom 3inch Y-Pipe
Mines Test Pipes
AEM CAI
Nismo Titanium shiftknob
Nismo Oil Cap
Nismo Radiator Cap


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome to the forum! You have quite a sexy car!!!!!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Ahh a Weston boy, nice.... good buddy of mine grew up there and has a '97 Supra TT (in Orlando now). Very clean car and great pics. Welcome.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

That car is very T&A!


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

WOW. That car is just amazing. Those bronze Volks just set it off.


----------



## JZA525 (Sep 4, 2002)

Now thats gangsta


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Thats one bad ass looking 350!! I bet i looks even better in person. Nice bro! :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

fuckin amazing! the gold volks look perfect on the white 350z:cheers:


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I think I'd blow a load if I got that car, nice dude, NICE.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Those rims look positively beautiful on your car. Sweet ass ride indeed.


----------



## Smoked (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice ride. Good Drop. How is the clearance? I was going to get the Tein Flexes and drop it about 1.2 in the front and 1 in the rear. Hmm was going to go with Nismo wheels. Oh well have to get my exhaust and header first.


----------



## rinrin (Mar 21, 2003)

wow man,

i love ur car!

Ur Volk wheels Kick Ass!!


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

A ten! A fuckin' ten! :waving: Very clean bro, daddy likey.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

all i see are a bunch of x's...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> I think I'd blow a load if I got that car, nice dude, NICE.




sick dude, SICK... 

(meaning nasty as hell...)


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/wetoddimage.wtdr/i=wMjg4MTE1NnM0MTNkZmQzMXk1NDE%3D.jpg


wtf? :showpics: 

thanks for stealing our bandwith?


----------



## DownSouth300 (Mar 6, 2004)

Sweet ride! i love the gold wheels. Good luck with anymore mods you do. :cheers:


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Bandwidth theif.

Got Teddys?


----------



## I_H8_Hondas (Mar 8, 2004)

thats once clean 350 you got there :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## I_H8_Hondas (Mar 8, 2004)

i meant ONE hehe :dumbass:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

gotta love that shifter...


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

ahhh i love your 350.... im debating whether to put 5spoke Gold rims on my White.. NX (haha the nx cant compete) but i love your car.. haha You just gave me a new desktop :cheers: 

-Joe


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very clean 350 :thumbup: I like the choice of Volks on there. They look awesome.


----------



## DewieJr (Aug 11, 2003)

They look good, my friend has a Daytona Blue 350Z with the same wheels in gunmetal. Gunmetal would look better IMO.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey what did you do with your stock wheels? I like put em on my alty


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

well i guess i suck at teh internet...cause i'm getting the "bandwidth thief" banner instead of sweetass Z pics. i want to see this shit.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Ugh, this thread has grown weary... guy comes on to post once and show pics, and now the pics are deceased.

CLOSED.


----------

